# my farm pet



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

grandpa always said you need a cat to keep the mice down.i'm not sure this is what he had in mind


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

still had mice so we got a bigger cat


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*mice killers*

Thats some big mice killers you got there:hide: 
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Does that second one run? Looks like it's had a REAL busy life, and is taking a much needed rest.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Mustn't be much left to the mice when that thing stomps em.

Nice rigs.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

the second one doesn't run yet engine stuck and one steering clutch apparently is burnt. i got a parts tractor with it and a whole trailer load of extra parts


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

been busy the last couple days getiing the cats out of the ground. they had been there long enough they wanted to stay. had to light a fire to thaw the ground.dirt wanted to stay with them


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

her we are thawing the tracks on the complete one


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

here it is ready to load


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

didn't want to leave the dirt


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

another shot of the dirt lifting. it was that thick all the way to the front rollers we got it lifted started a fire in the hole then jacked the dirt down. took a day to get the dirt off trucks supposed to be coming sunday to load them


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

took quite a pull to get them moving 2 winches i doubled up


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Looks like fun*

Thats one thing i liked and miss about my old job rigging and pulling it was fun for me.
Jody


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

heres both loaded finally ready to head home. does anyone have serial # listing for the caterpillar 60? 1 is #pa3001 the other one is #5266 i would like to find out what year they are. any information would be appreciated


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

heres both loaded finally ready to head home. does anyone have serial # listing for the caterpillar 60? 1 is #pa3001 the other one is #pa5266 i would like to find out what year they are. any information would be appreciated


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey nice old Dodge flat bed. Do you know what year? Looks like 57,58??


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

*dodge*

its a 57 we put the deck on 2 or 3 years ago. the other 1/2 wanted a deck so i took the grain box off put the deck on,apparently the deck was supposed to be attached to the house. she's been asking for a patio ever since


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

this is what it should look like someday


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*sheet metal*

bear they dont have any sheet metal covering the motor on the caterpillar 60?
Jody


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

no sheet metal. you could get a canopy made of corrugated steel that went over the entire machine, the canopy looks much the same as the one on the twin city pic in the mm history post


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Hey bear*

how are those caterpillars coming along have you done anything to them lately.
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

What were they origninally used for. They look like some of the old WWII machinery that got used to build landing strips and and pull equipment for pipe lines.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

*Speaking of BIG Cats*

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/BigCat.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*MowHoward That cant be*

real if it is is it some special breed. I have never seen a house cat that bigmg: 
Jody


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Ya just never know, Jody, with digital photography and such. It's probably a good fake.


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

Mow thts a whopper of a cat tht a D8 OR D9 LOL:driving: :driving:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

that is qiute the kitty likely doesn't spend much time on your lap.
jody i haven't got a lot done with them just got them home and oiled up everything put some kroil in the cylynders and have a bar in the flywheel. i pull on the bar once in a while when i'm walking by. i have found a cat 70 that i may go look at this weekend will let u know if anything comes out of it


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey bear did ya get anymore work done? What about the cat 70 
Ryan


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

:ditto: Have you done anymore work on them any pictures of the work. Or has it been to cold 
Jody


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

was to cold and weather to bad to go look at the 70. snow is melting now and we are surrounded by mud. been busy fixing everyone elses equipment just trying to squeeze a few hours here and there to finish my wc allis


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

worked on it a little yesterday got the tracks freed up so they'l turn trans mission shifting and clutch freed up moved it up by shop may start on the engine if i get some spare time


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

here we are right after the tracks freed up


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Speaking of BIG Cats*



> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/BigCat.jpg> *


Thats friggin huge.. 
its got to be a fake.. pretty neat though.. look at the guys hands.. unless he has 12" fingers id have to say fake...


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

*cats and shed 003.jpg*

Bear, is that an R2 ?


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

ernie the first pic is of a d2 basically same as r2 except deisel.


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

bear wats tht big trctr a massey?


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

yes ba its a massey 1805 its our smaller 4wd our other 4wd is a 835 versatile


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

tht massey bout size of the 7580 allis


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

That cat would sure make a whopper of a batch of shredded pork hunan style. 
But before we do that though, I would like to introduce him to my dog. After the cat cuts my dog to ribbons, we'll have dinner.:dog: =spam


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

7580 is is about 220 engine hp weighs 22,000 pounds .1805 is 225 engine hp weighs 18,000 pounds.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

pulled off the inspection covers today and was able to get a bar under the conn rods to pry between that and the flywheel i was able to work it back and forth till it loosened up. i checked to make sure valves weren't stuck. had to free up 1 then i spun it over


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

heres the inspection plates off the 1 side. the other side opens up the same way


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

the stuck valve


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

bear hows the cats coming have you done anything else to them:question:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

haven't done anything with them since. i've been in the feild or in the shop when it rains. hopefully this summer it will move under its own power


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

How ya coming with them cats:question: 
Ryan


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

suymmers half over it hasn't moved yet got a month to go. i should have maybe said next summer


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

had it running tonite just with gas in priming cups have to look at the carb yet and the fuel pump. once the engine running good have to look into into the steering clutches and brakes yet. still a long way from perfect but looks a lot better than when i first saw it


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Bear, what do you use these monsters for?


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

cheif, big toys. the 60 is a gas crawler, according to the nebraska test it burns 11 gallons/hr under load. with todays gas prices its not going to do to much work


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *cheif, big toys. the 60 is a gas crawler, according to the nebraska test it burns 11 gallons/hr under load. with todays gas prices its not going to do to much work *


 :aussie: 

Burns gas like my Sea Ray does. Or I should say did. It is sold now. Definitely sounds like a fun toy. :driving:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

the 60 moved under its own power today not far though. trans and diff been flushed need to put oil back in then we may venture across the yard see what we have for steering clutches and brakes by the look of the weather tonite should have time for that tomorrow


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

yesterday was just way to nice to stay in the shop we hit 45 degrees weather guesser was way wrong... so the 60 went for a drive right steering clutch and brake need some attention but the left works fine main clutch stuck engaged but we remedied that it was a linkage problem had some fuel issues but we expected that once everything got shook up from driving it all in all everything went rather well considering the amount of time they sat i never thought i would have driving it around yard in a little over a year from when they got home


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

here it is when the fuel problems hit


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

here its going again getting parked for winter..... sorry bout picture quality we had amatuer on the camera


----------

